# Building a thick how.. salty style



## saltylifter

SO these workouts are what work for me. Just trying to help others get ideas and share ideas.

So share how u build your back if u have one or what your doing to try and build it up.

---Warm up cardio 15 every tike before I workout to get the muscles warm and blood pumping..

Wide grip Lat pull downs 4×10-15
Smith machine rows 3 diffrent grips 4x10 each grip position. 
Db rows 4x15
Cable rows with a squeeze 4x15 (full stack)
One arm cable pull down 4x12
Cable rope Lat pull down straight arm 3x10

Give tips if u got any....


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Last time I was doing these I was at planet fitness (yup..cuz mygirl) with the machine maxed out (which was prob 5lbs) and the cable snapped, sending me on a backflip off the machine looking like said "lunk" I just got up and left..but looks like a solid back workout salty.


----------



## bigdog

all of the above are awesome. I also like weighted pull ups (wide grip) and t bar rows with narrow and wide grip. good work salty!


----------



## saltylifter

BiologicalChemist said:


> Last time I was doing these I was at planet fitness (yup..cuz mygirl) with the machine maxed out (which was prob 5lbs) and the cable snapped, sending me on a backflip off the machine looking like said "lunk" I just got up and left..but looks like a solid back workout salty.



Lol that's a nightmare man. I would of been so pissed of that shit snapped.


----------



## jennerrator

I have to say this because it kills me to see it everyday in the gym, you would think that some people were in a boat rowing race.....

sit erect and pull to mid section, your upper body should not move...just your arms pulling the weight


----------



## MrRippedZilla

To add to what Jen said, your shoulders are not supposed to shrug up like that either....it should be retraction with a little bit of depression only. 

Drop the weight & get the form dialed in...your gains (and shoulder health) will thank you for it


----------



## jennerrator

MrRippedZilla said:


> To add to what Jen said, *your shoulders are not supposed to shrug up like that either.*...it should be retraction with a little bit of depression only.
> 
> Drop the weight & get the form dialed in...your gains (and shoulder health) will thank you for it



I see this also with single arm DB rows...folks just going to town...oy vey!!!


----------



## NbleSavage

Jenner said:


> I see this also with single arm DB rows...folks just going to town...oy vey!!!



No you didn't just "oy vey"...  Such a good little Yiddish Girl.


----------



## snake

Jenner said:


> I have to say this because it kills me to see it everyday in the gym, you would think that some people were in a boat rowing race.....
> 
> sit erect and pull to mid section, your upper body should not move...just your arms pulling the weight



Row that damn boat! Hold your form for most of the work but give it hell on the last few. This is back work, it's not supposed to be pretty.


----------



## Milo

Jenner said:


> I have to say this because it kills me to see it everyday in the gym, you would think that some people were in a boat rowing race.....
> 
> sit erect and pull to mid section, your upper body should not move...just your arms pulling the weight





MrRippedZilla said:


> To add to what Jen said, your shoulders are not supposed to shrug up like that either....it should be retraction with a little bit of depression only.
> 
> Drop the weight & get the form dialed in...your gains (and shoulder health) will thank you for it



I actually disagree. When you sit completely upright your core limits you to what you can actually lift rather than your back. The back is a lot stronger and can handle much more weight so the weak link (the core) would fail before you've actually worked your larger back muscles properly.


----------



## snake

Salty,

I like to do my lower cable stuff first and then polish off with the pull downs. I also prefer a small straight bar that I can track over my hips with an over hand grip. It seems to take some of the bicep out of the movement.


----------



## monster-ish

Bent over underhand barbell rows are my favorite. Really adds that mass to the lower lats


----------



## snake

Milo said:


> I actually disagree. When you sit completely upright your core limits you to what you can actually lift rather than your back. The back is a lot stronger and can handle much more weight so the weak link (the core) would fail before you've actually worked your larger back muscles properly.



Let me help you Milo. This is how to build a barn door back!


----------



## Milo

snake said:


> Let me help you Milo. This is how to build a barn door back!



I've been doing it wrong all along...... My life means nothing now.


----------



## jennerrator

hahahahahaha, and this is why I never say anything to people in the gym because when you do this is the response...

"oh, I'm doing blah blah blah's program and that's how he/she does it"

well, I don't know blah blah blah or even if he/she exists...so I do my research and I do what is known to be "proper form" and have developed very nice muscles 

do what works for you but if something isn't developing correctly, check your form


----------



## Bro Bundy

saltys a beast


----------



## jennerrator

Bro Bundy said:


> saltys a beast



I concur..............................................


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Milo said:


> I actually disagree. When you sit completely upright your core limits you to what you can actually lift rather than your back. The back is a lot stronger and can handle much more weight so the weak link (the core) would fail before you've actually worked your larger back muscles properly.



So your solution is to butcher the movement by using momentum to get the weight moving...not exactly the best approach unless the OP is a PLer and only cares about lifting as much weight as possible 

Why not strengthen your weakest link instead of ignoring it?
Or pick another movement that minimizes the involvement of the core but still allows you to maximize tension on the back muscles....like seal rows? 

Good cable row technique should involve some upper body movement where your retracting the scapular (chest comes up, shoulders go directly back, etc) but any more than that is just plain poor form.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I agree with Milo. I feel it way more in my lats and back if I get a stretch like salty is doing. I've done them both way and saltys way is better in my opinion. The stretch and then the contraction is what u want.


----------



## Milo

MrRippedZilla said:


> So your solution is to butcher the movement by using momentum to get the weight moving...not exactly the best approach unless the OP is a PLer and only cares about lifting as much weight as possible
> 
> Why not strengthen your weakest link instead of ignoring it?
> Or pick another movement that minimizes the involvement of the core but still allows you to maximize tension on the back muscles....like seal rows?
> 
> Good cable row technique should involve some upper body movement where your retracting the scapular (chest comes up, shoulders go directly back, etc) but any more than that is just plain poor form.



I get what you're saying, and strengthening your core is a great thing to do but it will never be as strong as your back. 
Low rows are a solid movement for back development. But I've never seen a huge back doing them like a girl. Ronnie Coleman, Shawn Ray, Kai Greene all do them like Salty. To get a big back you need to hate **** the weight not play with it.


----------



## ToolSteel

MrRippedZilla said:


> *So your solution is to butcher the movement by using momentum to get the weight moving...not exactly the best approach unless the OP is a PLer and only cares about lifting as much weight as possible  *
> 
> Why not strengthen your weakest link instead of ignoring it?
> Or pick another movement that minimizes the involvement of the core but still allows you to maximize tension on the back muscles....like seal rows?
> 
> Good cable row technique should involve some upper body movement where your retracting the scapular (chest comes up, shoulders go directly back, etc) but any more than that is just plain poor form.



HEY!!! Easy there bub! The smart ones care about form too!

We're powerlifters, not "strongmen"


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

There's a wide debate here that makes it interesting to me . Probably both ways work well depending if your looking for strength or looking for hypertrophy one being better for the other . Jenners fuking ripped and she uses strict form while salty is a beast and well beasts that shit out . Both seem to work depending on what your looking for


----------



## saltylifter

Jenner said:


> I see this also with single arm DB rows...folks just going to town...oy vey!!!



Appreciate the advice


----------



## saltylifter

snake said:


> Row that damn boat! Hold your form for most of the work but give it hell on the last few. This is back work, it's not supposed to be pretty.



I feel my form was very on point 
I'm not a sexy blond hair blue eye chick with huge tits working out here


----------



## saltylifter

snake said:


> Salty,
> 
> I like to do my lower cable stuff first and then polish off with the pull downs. I also prefer a small straight bar that I can track over my hips with an over hand grip. It seems to take some of the bicep out of the movement.



Yates was all about the straight bar 
I need to add that in more 
Thanks snake


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> I've been doing it wrong all along...... My life means nothing now.



It's ok I'm sure the guy who raped u will help u with your form


----------



## saltylifter

Jenner said:


> I concur..............................................



Thanks guys 
Shits been working good for me and my core and back had control of the weight the entire time. I do see those guys who whip there entire body all over the place to move the weight


----------



## Milo

saltylifter said:


> It's ok I'm sure the guy who raped u will help u with your form



We actually parted ways. Our career paths didn't match up and we weren't willing to make the sacrifice.


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> I get what you're saying, and strengthening your core is a great thing to do but it will never be as strong as your back.
> Low rows are a solid movement for back development. But I've never seen a huge back doing them like a girl. Ronnie Coleman, Shawn Ray, Kai Greene all do them like Salty. To get a big back you need to hate **** the weight not play with it.



Plus by doing it this way your getting a full back contraction from the lower back to the top.


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> We actually parted ways. Our career paths didn't match up and we weren't willing to make the sacrifice.



Damn  im sorry to hear that lol


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> I've been doing it wrong all along...... My life means nothing now.



I didn't know I was supposed to look like a fing clown with a huge dildo up my ass doing these. Next time I'll make sure to have a butt plug in so I sit up straight like this


----------



## ECKSRATED

I picture a skinny little female doing it super strict. Then I picture a mass monster doing it saltys way. Lol

Move the fukking iron and you'll grow. Move the heavy iron with not so perfect form and put that mass on. If u wanna look like a girl then use perfect strict form for 30 reps. But I'm sure the pump was great.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> I picture a skinny little female doing it super strict. Then I picture a mass monster doing it saltys way. Lol
> 
> Move the fukking iron and you'll grow. Move the heavy iron with not so perfect form and put that mass on. If u wanna look like a girl then use perfect strict form for 30 reps. But I'm sure the pump was great.



It was painfully bad ass pump man.  I'm not going the tranny route so i think I'll stick with the heavy beast weight.  Not building a girls body even though nothing is more sexy then a woman that lifts weights, just use your sexy form that drives us men nuts and I'll use mine.


----------



## ToolSteel

Holy hell salty learn how to multi-quote


----------



## ECKSRATED

Lol I've been on the forums for like 7 years and never multi quoted. Don't know how.


----------



## saltylifter

ToolSteel said:


> Holy hell salty learn how to multi-quote



I know man show me the way. I don't know what the fuk I'm doing on here I just do it. 
There isn't a how to guide.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol I've been on the forums for like 7 years and never multi quoted. Don't know how.



That like asking me to write a digital computer program in code. I have no fing idea how to do that shit


----------



## ECKSRATED

Guy can't even do a cable row correct u think he knows how to multi quote??? Pffffffff


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Guy can't even do a cable row correct u think he knows how to multi quote??? Pffffffff



Lmfao nice one man


----------



## ECKSRATED

Me and salty should train together some day. He reminds me of myself.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'm still shocked that your form on rows was even brought up. Lol. You deadlift squat and bench more than 99 percent of this board. Are bigger and have more muscle than most on this board and people give u shit about your row form?! I bet your back is bigger than everyone who says your form is off and will get better back development doing it your way than their "correct" way. He's doing the entire ****ing stack for fukks sake. Sorry he can't keep his back completely straight and his chest in line with the moon and his shoulders parallel to the clouds. Fukk


----------



## ECKSRATED

I need to sleep. Sorry for getting angry.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> I need to sleep. Sorry for getting angry.



Lol man that's why I post shit so I can see just how crazy and weird some of these comments can get. I think if my back started looking like a half circle then we would have a problem with my form but that my lower back didn't stay in once spot that threw people off.
Would be bad ass to workout with ya man .


----------



## jennerrator

Ecks, shut the fuuuk up....


----------



## ECKSRATED

Blow me Jen. U act like every thing u suggest or do is handed down straight from god. All mighty Jen has spoken everyone gather and listen. You tell people how to train all the time and u have like three pounds of muscle on your body. Maybe its time to check your form.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hold on let me put a smiley face so it makes it ok  there we go.


----------



## jennerrator

Lol, I look and feel just fine.you guys wonder why these boards go to shit...this is why..no one can say shit without being jumped on..**** you..no one said you can't gain from doing things with different forms but we can still point it out so stop being a fuuking pussy


----------



## jennerrator

The smile is for your pussy ass....I don't need the smiley face


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'm not being a pussy. His form is perfectly fine. He's not swinging the weight and shit like a noob. People just can't give credit where credit is due. Especially if it's not what they do or like  I spoke my mind and a mod tells me to shut the fukk up. Real professional.


----------



## jennerrator

lol, don't even try the "mod" thing...I'm a person first and I'm sick of this type of shit. You want to go off and say your peace well so will I...you aren't the "only" one that knows how to train. This board is to bounce shit off of each other etc...you didn't see salty freaking out....all your type of attitude does is turn people off..my post was not shitty and neither was zilla's


----------



## saltylifter

Jenner said:


> lol, don't even try the "mod" thing...I'm a person first and I'm sick of this type of shit. You want to go off and say your peace well so will I...you aren't the "only" one that knows how to train. This board is to bounce shit off of each other etc...you didn't see salty freaking out....all your type of attitude does is turn people off..my post was not shitty and neither was zilla's



Everyone has so much passion for how they train and train people which is fing awesome and how it should be. It doesn't mean these forms are bull shit just shows u diffrent ways people train.
I do train with very strick form like your talking about but when u have this kind of weight u shouldn't have strick form or something will give. All the weight is killing the lower back with and u have to move with it or it will eventually snap cause that's the snapping point


----------



## jennerrator

We all get that but just because someone makes a comment or points something out isn't that serious....people don't need to lose their shit to the point they are calling me a whore...really? I'm a pretty kick back person but I will not be walked on regardless.


----------



## jennerrator

And now, I'm going to train my supposed flat ass on my "boy" body...


----------



## saltylifter

Well damn....
Maybe he needs a good spanking.
But keep good form so no one is name calling after it.


----------



## Yaya

Cough?....10


----------



## MrRippedZilla

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm not being a pussy. His form is perfectly fine. He's not swinging the weight and shit like a noob. People just can't give credit where credit is due. Especially if it's not what they do or like  I spoke my mind and a mod tells me to shut the fukk up. Real professional.



1) Jenner did give credit when she agreed with Bundy's comment that Salty is a beast...so let's chuck that little viewpoint out the window. 

2) Both me & Jen gave fair critique on Salty's form in the video. Salty is perfectly entitled to ignore our feedback and, to be fair, I don't see him taking it as personally as you seemed to have done. 

3) No one is saying that what Salty is doing isn't working for him, but to say that it cannot be improved upon or that his form is "perfectly fine"...bullshit. 
Any strength coach worth a shit knows that you do not elevate your ****ing shoulders on a cable row because you end up increasing the involvement of the upper traps and taking the focus off the mid/lower traps. 
As for the swinging backwards/forwards thing, trying to justify it by saying the weight is heavy is shitty logic when you consider that sacrificing form for weight on the bar is one of the biggest sins in the lifting world. The weight should be as heavy as you handle while maintaining proper form if your a bodybuilder (PLing is different). 

4) You've been around long enough to know that the whole "I'm bigger than you so how dare you critique my form" thing is idiotic. IFBB pros get blasted for their horrible form all the time, big guys give out shit advice on forums/Youtbe all the time, AAS plays a bigger role than training for muscle growth and I can go on & on about why that's a stupid defense for anything. 
When I'm teaching a movement I don't justify my advice based off what some big guy is doing, I justify it by analyzing the biomechanics of the movement and making technical adjustments based off what we're trying to accomplish (emphasize lower traps more, upper traps less, etc, etc). 

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going grab something to eat & keep the girls calm for tomorrow


----------



## ToolSteel

Jenner said:


> We all get that but just because someone makes a comment or points something out isn't that serious....people don't need to lose their shit to the point they are calling me a whore...really? I'm a pretty kick back person but I will not be walked on regardless.



So... Just to clarify; name calling is now a bannable offense?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> So... Just to clarify; name calling is now a bannable offense?



Disrespecting my staff always had been and always will be.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

This board is a joke now.


----------



## ToolSteel

PillarofBalance said:


> Disrespecting my staff always had been and always will be.



Member disrespecting staff = ban

Staff disrespecting member = ok

There were stones being thrown in both directions.


----------



## saltylifter

It's cable rows guys.
No reason to get worked up like this.
Everyone has diffrent training styles like I mentioned earlier in the post.
That's why I post videos to get advice and maybe help someone with that they are doing.
I'll take the advice or leave it.


----------



## Milo

This is we need Trump 2016.


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> This is we need Trump 2016.



Trump will save us all


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> Member disrespecting staff = ban
> 
> Staff disrespecting member = ok
> 
> There were stones being thrown in both directions.



You don't see the whole picture in front of you.


----------



## John Ziegler

BiologicalChemist said:


> Last time I was doing these I was at planet fitness (yup..cuz mygirl) with the machine maxed out (which was prob 5lbs) and the cable snapped, sending me on a backflip off the machine looking like said "lunk" I just got up and left..but looks like a solid back workout salty.



That would've pissed me off big time.


----------



## saltylifter

I got done with my final physical for this new job I'm starting soon and they said I was in tip top shape.

I then was walking through the parking lot to my car when out of the corner of my eye a truck comes whipping around the corner and slams right into the side of me so maybe that's why looked like my form was ****ed up.
I'm to stubborn to take a day off from training.


----------



## Milo

saltylifter said:


> I got done with my final physical for this new job I'm starting soon and they said I was in tip top shape.
> 
> I then was walking through the parking lot to my car when out of the corner of my eye a truck comes whipping around the corner and slams right into the side of me so maybe that's why looked like my form was ****ed up.
> I'm to stubborn to take a day off from training.



Broken back? That's no excuse.


----------



## thqmas

I do rows exactly like salty does. I have no idea why, but I feel it hits my back better. The strict form always makes me feel my arms are working more (or shoulders).

Like squats, no one needs to do them in one form, we are not equally built ya know.


----------



## saltylifter

thqmas said:


> I do rows exactly like salty does. I have no idea why, but I feel it hits my back better. The strict form always makes me feel my arms are working more (or shoulders).
> 
> Like squats, no one needs to do them in one form, we are not equally built ya know.



Couldn't agree more man.


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> Broken back? That's no excuse.



Who needs a back when training on back day???


----------



## ToolSteel

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't see the whole picture in front of you.


What I see is another Z vs TS. Difference is neither him nor I could ban the other just because we were offended. 

Are we or are we not free to speak our mind? Take a stance. Telling someone to shut the **** up just because you disagree with their opinion seems pretty disrespectful.


----------



## LeanHerm

ToolSteel said:


> What I see is another Z vs TS. Difference is neither him nor I could ban the other just because we were offended.
> 
> Are we or are we not free to speak our mind? Take a stance. Telling someone to shut the **** up just because you disagree with their opinion seems pretty disrespectful.



All due respect tool, but there's a difference between a kidding shut the fuk up, even if it wasn't taken that way. To totally being out of line and saying things that shouldn't be said   


I for one know alot about this, I had it out with many people here, but not once did anyone cross a line that was crossed here. That's why I've never banned anyone for fighting me me. I like all parties here, so can we all apologize and get past this??? Tempers are horrible and cause alot more damage on the internet because you can't tell how the person is actually acting. This often brings unnecessary heat, when the initial statement was understood in the wrong manner


----------



## Milo

LeanHerm said:


> All due respect tool, but there's a difference between a kidding shut the fuk up, even if it wasn't taken that way. To totally being out of line and saying things that shouldn't be said
> 
> 
> I for one know alot about this, I had it out with many people here, but not once did anyone cross a line that was crossed here. That's why I've never banned anyone for fighting me me. I like all parties here, so can we all apologize and get past this??? Tempers are horrible and cause alot more damage on the internet because you can't tell how the person is actually acting. This often brings unnecessary heat, when the initial statement was understood in the wrong manner



Is this "line" at a different position for mods vs the rest of us? Even if he was serious and told a mod to **** right off, that is a bannable offense?


----------



## saltylifter

It's hard to read into texts and messages. One person could read it and take it one way and thousands of other people read it and take it a entirely diffrent way. 
Both sides said shit that shouldn't of been said but should of just moved on from it.
Time to move on 
I'll post another video soon so we can get past this back row argument.


----------



## ToolSteel

LeanHerm said:


> All due respect tool, but there's a difference between a kidding shut the fuk up, even if it wasn't taken that way. To totally being out of line and saying things that shouldn't be said
> 
> 
> I for one know alot about this, I had it out with many people here, but not once did anyone cross a line that was crossed here. That's why I've never banned anyone for fighting me me. I like all parties here, so can we all apologize and get past this??? Tempers are horrible and cause alot more damage on the internet because you can't tell how the person is actually acting. This often brings unnecessary heat, when the initial statement was understood in the wrong manner


I guess that clarifies our different viewpoint then.  Because I don't believe for a second that it was meant in a "kidding" manner. Had it been that statement alone, sure. But not when it continues into calling him a pussy. 

Anyway. Beyond that, I agree with you 100%. Interpretation is difficult at times. But kidding or not, they were equally involved. That's the only point I'm driving at. If one needs spanked, the other at least needs stood in the corner.


----------



## Bro Bundy

saltys a trouble maker


----------



## jennerrator

1. This is between ecks and I, we've known each other for a long time and have never had any issues..I'm sure it can be worked out, if not...life goes on

2. To be completely honest it kind of was a joke because I couldn't believe he was whining and taking it so serious and because of the "STFU" red think...but as usual it was taken completely serious

3. Ecks knows why he was banned, there was a post that got deleted where he crossed the line and got personal...I not once said a word about his knowledge of training, what he looks like etc...I called him a pussy because again he was whining like one...he could have easily come back with calling me a bitch etc..and nothing would have happened. But, if you think I'm going to allow someone to attack me on a personal level...you are severely wrong..there are many times I could easily get personal but that's not the kind of person I am. 

Like I said, this is between him and I and if apologies are to be excepted then so be it...


----------



## saltylifter

ToolSteel said:


> I guess that clarifies our different viewpoint then.  Because I don't believe for a second that it was meant in a "kidding" manner. Had it been that statement alone, sure. But not when it continues into calling him a pussy.
> 
> Anyway. Beyond that, I agree with you 100%. Interpretation is difficult at times. But kidding or not, they were equally involved. That's the only point I'm driving at. If one needs spanked, the other at least needs stood in the corner.



Yes agreed 
I'll take the spanking. I like it rough. All got out of hand. Two wrongs don't make a right but u can't just punish one and not the other also when both did each other wrong.


----------



## saltylifter

Bro Bundy said:


> saltys a trouble maker



Hey now come on.. lol I didn't start it besides having good form to some and bad form to others


----------



## saltylifter

Jenner said:


> 1. This is between ecks and I, we've known each other for a long time and have never had any issues..I'm sure it can be worked out, if not...life goes on
> 
> 2. To be completely honest it kind of was a joke because I couldn't believe he was whining and taking it so serious and because of the "STFU" red think...but as usual it was taken completely serious
> 
> 3. Ecks knows why he was banned, there was a post that got deleted where he crossed the line and got personal...I not once said a word about his knowledge of training, what he looks like etc...I called him a pussy because again he was whining like one...he could have easily come back with calling me a bitch etc..and nothing would have happened. But, if you think I'm going to allow someone to attack me on a personal level...you are severely wrong..there are many times I could easily get personal but that's not the kind of person I am.
> 
> Like I said, this is between him and I and if apologies are to be excepted then so be it...



Life goes on... everyone let's hug and move on..


----------



## Milo

Lets ban salty!!!


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> Lets ban salty!!!



Fuk u man lmao


----------



## ToolSteel

I'm gonna start a GoFundMe to send salty to a basic internet class so he can learn to multi-quote.


----------



## saltylifter

ToolSteel said:


> I'm gonna start a GoFundMe to send salty to a basic internet class so he can learn to multi-quote.



I'm going to Google it but I'll still take the money man. Thank u lol


----------



## Milo

Just hit that button the the right of "Reply with quote" for whatever quotes you want to use. Then on your last quote you want to use hit the Reply with Quote button.


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> Just hit that button the the right of "Reply with quote" for whatever quotes you want to use. Then on your last quote you want to use hit the Reply with Quote button.





ToolSteel said:


> I'm gonna start a GoFundMe to send salty to a basic internet class so he can learn to multi-quote.



Oh snap I think I figured it out.....
But let's not give up in that gofundme account ToolSteel.


----------

